# Heres an idea?



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

for the newbies who have never tasted an ISOM. why doesnt an EM, through PM, contact a newbie and they can decide on splitting the cost of a ISOM box. box is shipped to the EM and he decides on how to split the box, since he would know the 'correct people'. its just an idea for some of us newbies to get in on the fun. im ready for my hanging if this goes bad! :hn


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

MiamiE said:


> ... why doesnt an EM ...


1. www.treas.gov/offices/enforcement/ofac/sanctions/ccigar2.pdf

2. You are here for 6 days and ask other people to break the law. Most people would wait at least 7 days for this.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

EDIT.................


Santa knows best


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

MiamiE=Customs Agent??? Be patient GrassHopper, all good things come to those who wait


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

MiamiE said:


> for the newbies who have never tasted an ISOM. why doesnt an EM, through PM, contact a newbie and they can decide on splitting the cost of a ISOM box. box is shipped to the EM and he decides on how to split the box, since he would know the 'correct people'. its just an idea for some of us newbies to get in on the fun. im ready for my hanging if this goes bad! :hn


There is another young chimp here, DonVon, who is also very interested in Habanos. I recommend you two merge your talents and see what you can come up with. A little ingenuity will go far, grasshopper.

Me, I'm going to Uncle Mikes tomorrow and looking at his Don Lino Africa Kifaros, Gran Habano torps (Nos. 3 and 5), Cubanidads, La Aurora 100 ANOS robustos, etc. If you think I'll be wishing for Cubans, you'll be mistaken.


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

haha, good thing i never asked this, i just asked how to be bombed, i took my hanging, still have the marks to prove it too..


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey at least you got back up to 10


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

LSU_Stogie said:


> haha, good thing i never asked this, i just asked how to be bombed, i took my hanging, still have the marks to prove it too..


Here is some advice:

When eef was a noob, a short time ago, he didn't ask about Cubans. He didn't asked to be bombed. He contributed the best way that he could, not with information or pictures of cigars, but with his art & sense of humor. He also made toons of some of the folks here. He joined in some of the PIFs .. he got to know people a little better. I call that class. I might note that his contributions have not gone unnoticed, nor his mailbox unbombed. I imagine his PM for help in acquiring difficult to obtain cigars would be cheerfully answered.

I recomend that people follow young eef's footsteps. LSU is getting back on track IMHO.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

SeanGAR said:


> Here is some advice:
> 
> When eef was a noob, a short time ago, he didn't ask about Cubans. He didn't asked to be bombed. He contributed the best way that he could, not with information or pictures of cigars, but with his art & sense of humor. He also made toons of some of the folks here. He joined in some of the PIFs .. he got to know people a little better. I call that class. I might note that his contributions have not gone unnoticed, nor his mailbox unbombed. I imagine his PM for help in acquiring difficult to obtain cigars would be cheerfully answered.
> 
> I recomend that people follow young eef's footsteps. LSU is getting back on track IMHO.


Very well said SeanGAR.


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Here is some advice:
> 
> When eef was a noob, a short time ago, he didn't ask about Cubans. He didn't asked to be bombed. He contributed the best way that he could, not with information or pictures of cigars, but with his art & sense of humor. He also made toons of some of the folks here. He joined in some of the PIFs .. he got to know people a little better. I call that class. I might note that his contributions have not gone unnoticed, nor his mailbox unbombed. I imagine his PM for help in acquiring difficult to obtain cigars would be cheerfully answered.
> 
> I recomend that people follow young eef's footsteps. LSU is getting back on track IMHO.


Thank you, I appreciate that...I'm trying to be better, i promise, haha. It was my mistake not to check the FAQ before asking a dumb question.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

i see asking about some ISOM makes me a 21 year old US Customs Agent. Secret Santa showed me some good facts, but then the ISOM pif is a totally illegal act. ill wait my turn in line! thanks


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

MiamiE said:


> i see asking about some ISOM makes me a 21 year old US Customs Agent. Secret Santa showed me some good facts, but then the ISOM pif is a totally illegal act. ill wait my turn in line! thanks


Doesn't make you anything....but ya gotta earn trust around here.
And yes, just cause you entered yer age as 21, we know you couldn't possibly *gasp* be fibbing...again not even coming close to insinuating you are...but people gotta get to know ya

Paul


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> Here is some advice:
> 
> When eef was a noob, a short time ago, he didn't ask about Cubans. He didn't asked to be bombed. He contributed the best way that he could, not with information or pictures of cigars, but with his art & sense of humor. He also made toons of some of the folks here. He joined in some of the PIFs .. he got to know people a little better. I call that class. I might note that his contributions have not gone unnoticed, nor his mailbox unbombed. I imagine his PM for help in acquiring difficult to obtain cigars would be cheerfully answered.
> 
> I recomend that people follow young eef's footsteps. LSU is getting back on track IMHO.


very nice Sean!! Take the advise... it's coming from some great guys!! They do know what they're talking about.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> There is another young chimp here, DonVon, who is also very interested in Habanos. I recommend you two merge your talents and see what you can come up with. A little ingenuity will go far, grasshopper.
> 
> Me, I'm going to Uncle Mikes tomorrow and looking at his Don Lino Africa Kifaros, Gran Habano torps (Nos. 3 and 5), Cubanidads, La Aurora 100 ANOS robustos, etc. If you think I'll be wishing for Cubans, you'll be mistaken.


Nice selections SeanGar!! Those 100 Anos are orgasmic!! (the reast of them are enjoyable as well)

-Matt-


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Doesn't make you anything....but ya gotta earn trust around here.
> And yes, just cause you entered yer age as 21, we know you couldn't possibly *gasp* be fibbing...again not even coming close to insinuating you are...but people gotta get to know ya
> 
> Paul


i understand :hn


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> the ISOM pif is a totally illegal act.


Now there's a way to make friends. Dude, don't get offended, just read and heed...


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

LOL....good advice by all. And Sean I couldn't agree with you more about eef. He did everything right, made us laugh and learned a bunch. I think he is going to have to go buy his 3rd humi soon LOL.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

SeanGAR said:


> Here is some advice:
> 
> When eef was a noob, a short time ago, he didn't ask about Cubans. He didn't asked to be bombed. He contributed the best way that he could, not with information or pictures of cigars, but with his art & sense of humor. He also made toons of some of the folks here. He joined in some of the PIFs .. he got to know people a little better. I call that class. I might note that his contributions have not gone unnoticed, nor his mailbox unbombed. I imagine his PM for help in acquiring difficult to obtain cigars would be cheerfully answered.
> 
> I recomend that people follow young eef's footsteps. LSU is getting back on track IMHO.


Well said Professor! The World loves a quick learner.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

coppertop said:


> LOL....good advice by all. And Sean I couldn't agree with you more about eef. He did everything right, made us laugh and learned a bunch. I think he is going to have to go buy his 3rd humi soon LOL.


Actually I'll be buying a 4th soon :r

Thanks for all the kind words guys- to be honest, I was as nooby as I could get when I first got on here... smoked my first real ciagr te day after I signed up for CS. Up to then I was drug-storin' it. I was just totally ignorant... I didn't have any cigar knowledge to contribute, so I just contributed what I did have... dumb jokes.

When Mo bombed me it was the most unexpected thing ever... I had never heard of a bomb, or a pif, or a cigar pass or trade... I was just ignorant of all this stuff. So that big 25 cigar bomb really made my day... week... actually month, and is one of the main things that really hooked me here and made me fall in love with the generosity of this place.

So I don't know how I would have acted if I knew about bombs and pif's and ISOM's and all that when I first joined. This is just in my defense in two ways...

1. I didn't mean to be a good newbie, it was a total accident
2. I didn't cleverly strategize my personaloity here to try to win as many bombs and favor as possible... seriously, you guys are a cool crowd and I dig this place, even if I had never been bombed.

Anyway, I've only purchsed 4 ISOM's in my life, and am the owner of around 30... and I've only been into cigars about two months. These guys are great, great guys, and I just wanted to thank all of you for welcoming me, and promoting my new expensive and stinky lifestyle so much. I can't wit to attend a HERF and get to know some of you in person.
-eef


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> There is another young chimp here, DonVon, who is also very interested in Habanos. I recommend you two merge your talents and see what you can come up with. A little ingenuity will go far, grasshopper.
> 
> Me, I'm going to Uncle Mikes tomorrow and looking at his Don Lino Africa Kifaros, Gran Habano torps (Nos. 3 and 5), Cubanidads, La Aurora 100 ANOS robustos, etc. If you think I'll be wishing for Cubans, you'll be mistaken.


LOL!!!! I just stumbled accross this thread. I made some ripples I see.  *Burn's voice* exccelllent. As for being interested in Habanos, yes my source had run dry a while back, butttttttt Padron came in and ruined my life. Now my efforts are concentrated on obtaining a box of 64' diplo's (maduro of course). Anyone want to split the box?!

BTW Sean is that your wrinkly ass on that avator!?  The flowers really bring out your eyes  j/k Thanx for the bashing on my last thread :fu it was fun.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Don Von please PM me ASAP i can help in your search for a '64 split


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> Don Von please PM me ASAP i can help in your search for a '64 split


I'm going to work right now, if you want PM me, and I'll respond from there.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

eef said:


> 1. I didn't mean to be a good newbie, it was a total accident
> -eef


Good character is no accident. (No I am not talking about your cartoons!)

You were new to cigars, sat back and learned and contributed in your own way.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

1f1fan said:


> Good character is no accident. (No I am not talking about your cartoons!)
> 
> You were new to cigars, sat back and learned and contributed in your own way.


I second that....well said Paul


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> Here is some advice:
> 
> When eef was a noob, a short time ago, he didn't ask about Cubans. He didn't asked to be bombed. He contributed the best way that he could, not with information or pictures of cigars, but with his art & sense of humor. He also made toons of some of the folks here. He joined in some of the PIFs .. he got to know people a little better. I call that class. I might note that his contributions have not gone unnoticed, nor his mailbox unbombed. I imagine his PM for help in acquiring difficult to obtain cigars would be cheerfully answered.
> 
> I recomend that people follow young eef's footsteps. LSU is getting back on track IMHO.


Yes!
And I was one of the first to send him a laser guided one full of sticks.

MiamiE, you should read this thread on Sources For Cuban Cigars, and not just the first page, but the stuff on all 5 pages. Very helpful information there.
. . . And, BTW, welcome to CS again.


----------



## DonVon (Feb 25, 2005)

I got your message MiamiE, I am probably in (gota check my financial situation). I'll get in touch with you when I get home to sort out the details. BTW the guys here are really cool and everything is said with your benefit in mind. I'm glad I read that sticky and never asked about habanos and bombs, but that doesn't mean I haven't had my share of ball busting. :bx Well back to work for me! u


----------



## morningsmiler (Jan 1, 2005)

eef said:


> I was as nooby as I could get when I first got on here-eef


eef was a noob?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

thanks guys i understand the questioning gets old. im an EM on other forums not related to cigars and i hate newbies and their million and one questions LOL.

DonVon whenever your ready im in no hurry


----------



## LSU_Stogie (Feb 13, 2005)

> I recomend that people follow young eef's footsteps. LSU is getting back on track IMHO.


My favorite post as of yet


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

thanks for the link Mo. besides the part when i chimed in the rest is VERY INFORMATIVE!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

MiamiE said:


> i hate newbies and their million and one questions LOL.


Ouch!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Ouch!


its a fact and i answer their question continuously when they should just search, then i find myself coming on here doing exactly the opposite!! :hn


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

MiamiE, if our elders here had the same attitude as you then we wouldn't have a club stogie now would we?

Your statement "i hate newbies and their million and one questions" is pretty harsh and I'm so glad that there are some great BOTL here like PDS, MO, IHT, Radar, Poker....my list could go on and on. If is wasn't for them I wouldn't have ever learned about a Coolerdor, or what RH I need to keep my sticks at...and most of all I wouldn't have met some great FRIENDS!

Seems you fail to understand what usefulness sites like this have to offer!

Someone takes the time to put together a site like this so they can not only enjoy conversing about their hobby with others but to teach us "newbies" and help us learn.

Just keep in mind where you would be without people like the above mentioned group, not only on this site but others.

I'm not busting your balls (much...LOL) but you should be thankful for all the newbies!!

Just my two cents!!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

no i understand what they have to offer. i just didnt want to fall into the usual 'annoying newbie asking 1000000 questions' and i did for a second. LOL


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

MiamiE said:


> no i understand what they have to offer. i just didnt want to fall into the usual 'annoying newbie asking 1000000 questions' and i did for a second. LOL


But that's how you learn. Remember the saying "The only stupid question is one not asked".

I know what your saying, but I don't mind people asking me the same question, yes it gets annoying but it's no big deal.

Heck, I'm as much of a Newbie as you and I've been smoking these wonderful fermented plants for several years. I didn't know I knew so little until I joined Club Stogie!!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

dadof3illinois said:


> But that's how you learn. Remember the saying "The only stupid question is one not asked".
> 
> I know what your saying, but I don't mind people asking me the same question, yes it gets annoying but it's no big deal.
> 
> Heck, I'm as much of a Newbie as you and I've been smoking these wonderful fermented plants for several years. I didn't know I knew so little until I joined Club Stogie!!


thanks!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dadof3....thanks for putting much more eloquently than "Ouch"!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Just keep in mind we were all new to cigars at one time.

My dad told me a long time ago: 
Always, always remain teachable. When the day comes when you think you know it all, thats the day you stop learning anything. 



New or old here dosent matter. What matters is conducting ourselves in a way that reflects our love of cigars as a whole. For me, I must have answered a same question hundreds of times here. I dont mind.
Something I learned from the fellowship of cigar smokers is that the more one gives, the more one recieves.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

poker said:


> Just keep in mind we were all new to cigars at one time.
> 
> My dad told me a long time ago:
> Always, always remain teachable. When the day comes when you think you know it all, thats the day you stop learning anything.
> ...


So true. The fellowship, to me, is one of the reasons I smoke cigars. I've met people, made friends and experienced things that were all made possible by my love of cigars.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Secret Santa said:


> 1. www.treas.gov/offices/enforcement/ofac/sanctions/ccigar2.pdf
> 
> 2. You are here for 6 days and ask other people to break the law. Most people would wait at least 7 days for this.


I think it was 28 for me. Such constraint. Hang in there MiamiE. It's ok to be a newbie. It's ok to do dumb things (read some of my posts). The brothers here are nice and forgiving of innocent indiscretions. The key is to maintain a sense of decorum. People stay here for many reasons. Take some time and figure out what those are. You will find your experience here much more rewarding if you do.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> I think it was 28 for me. Such constraint. Hang in there MiamiE. It's ok to be a newbie. It's ok to do dumb things (read some of my posts). The brothers here are nice and forgiving of innocent indiscretions. The key is to maintain a sense of decorum. People stay here for many reasons. Take some time and figure out what those are. You will find your experience here much more rewarding if you do.


28 days ... but that was 15,776 posts, right :r ?


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> 28 days ... but that was 15,776 posts, right :r ?


 :r Too funny!!!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> 28 days ... but that was 15,776 posts, right :r ?


 :r Reminds me of the old Geek joke.... What did the brand new database say to its source of information?
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<<
<
<

Byte Me!! :r :fu


----------



## singlguy9 (Dec 9, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> :r Reminds me of the old Geek joke.... What did the brand new database say to its source of information?
> <
> <
> <
> ...


now THAT was funny!!

Welcome to CS Miami...........ease in, read a lot and learn something......it took me quite a while to learn the ins and outs of buying cigars on line and abroad.............I still have a lot to learn.

I consider myself to be a cigar veteran (but I'm still a grasshopper)............however, I learn something new and make different friends here almost every time I log in.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> :r Reminds me of the old Geek joke.... What did the brand new database say to its source of information?
> <
> <
> <
> ...


That's funny....Thanks Dave, things were boring at work.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> So true. The fellowship, to me, is one of the reasons I smoke cigars. I've met people, made friends and experienced things that were all made possible by my love of cigars.


Very true DonJefe! 
There will always be a new Vitola and Blend to try...
I wish I can answers all the newbies questions, but I my self is in the learning stage and I can only do it to the best of my knowledge.
If there is no newbies, Who will continue this passion?
IMHO

Salud!


----------

